# Colson rear steer tandem



## Tim s (Feb 4, 2015)

I picked up a 1930-35 Colson rear steer tandem and I am considering selling the bike. There is surface rust but it appears everything the bike came with is still present. The front fender has a dual headlight and under the rear rack is a light with the lens still intact. The pedals match, both chain guards are there and looks like they still have some chrome left but very little. The front seat is smaller then the rear and there is a small amount of material left. The fenders are rusted, the braces are straight, all spokes are there and straight, surface rust on the rims, tires hold air and it is rideable. The steering chains and rods are there and working. The rear handlebars look to be newer. Flying fortress victory ride is painted on the side of the front lights. Sorry for no pictures our computer is down. My question is what is the price range for these bikes. Also the seller said this bike was in a Clark Gable movie but there isn't anything on paper to support that claim. Thanks for your help. Tim


----------



## okozzy (Feb 4, 2015)

WELCOME TO THE CABE!
Hard to say with out pictures, but I've seen them bring in $600-$700 big ones.


----------



## bobcycles (Feb 4, 2015)

Pix would be great, bike sounds awesome!


----------



## Hermanator3 (Feb 6, 2015)

The first generation Colson tandem ran from 1934 to 1938.  The second generation Colson tandem ran from 1939 to 1941.  They look very different.  Neither came with rear racks.  The first generation did not have a headlight or chain guards.  The second generation had a single, not dual headlights & the chain guards were painted, not chrome.  The front seat is the ladies seat so it is smaller.  As said, pictures  are needed.


----------



## Tim s (Feb 16, 2015)

Thanks for the information guys. I listed the bike on eBay under tandem bikes if anyone would like to see pics. Tim


----------



## fordmike65 (Feb 16, 2015)

http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=311295896993


----------



## Tim s (Feb 18, 2015)

Fordmike65 thanks for posting the picture. Tim


----------



## Tim s (Feb 23, 2015)

The bike is still for sale. Call Tim 443-350-4660 We can possibly arrange local pick up within 50-100 miles.


----------



## Robertriley (Feb 23, 2015)

If I was able to get it from your place to SoCal, I'd jump on it


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Feb 23, 2015)

Incredible bike!


----------



## Tim s (Mar 4, 2015)

Surface rust is not too bad, little to no pitting. The bike is still available at 600 and I could deliver it to Copake swap meet in April. Nice bike just not the type I am into at this time. Thanks Tim


----------



## mre straightbar (Mar 5, 2015)

Does it have the eccentric frontbottom bracket hardware?


----------



## Tim s (Mar 11, 2015)

I can get back to you on the front bottom bracket but I don't know what a eccentric one is/looks like. Tim


----------



## mrg (Mar 12, 2015)

offset bottom bracket shaft that when rotated will shorten or lengthen the distance from back crank to tighten chain.


----------



## Tim s (Mar 12, 2015)

The shaft is offset in the front bottom bracket. The bike is still for sale and would be a nice project or ride it as is. Tim


----------



## Chrismacy (Sep 17, 2015)

Hi Chris,

I have a pre-war Colson steer from the rear that I may be willing to sell, if you are interested.  I live in Long Beach, CA. You can email me cwmacy@yahoo.com


----------



## Chrismacy (Sep 17, 2015)




----------

